# Lohnt eine SSD für einen vier Jahre alten Laptop?



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. März 2011)

*Lohnt eine SSD für einen vier Jahre alten Laptop?*

Hallo,

ich überlege momentan ernsthaft, ob ich die Festplatte meines viereinhalb Jahre alten Samsung-Laptops gegen eine SSD austauschen soll. Es handelt sich um das Samsung X11 Ceseba. Die derzeitige Festplatte ist meines Wissens nach eine HM100C von Samsung - 2,5 Zoll, 100 GB, 5.400 U/min, P-ATA/IDE.

Einsatzzweck ist momentan lediglich das mobile Arbeiten, Surfen, Emailen und der alltägliche, sonstige Kram (Facebook, Youtube, alte Games). Vor einiger (langer) Zeit habe ich dem Laptop bereits das Doppelte an RAM spendiert (von 1 auf 2 GB). Letztens war ich aber doch ziemlich überrascht: Beim gleichzeitigen Einsatz von Firefox, Thunderbird, Miranda, Winamp und Antivir + Steam im Hintergrund hat ein neuer FF-Tab oder eine neue E-Mail merklich an der Performance genagt (Netzstecker war dran, also kein Akku-Betrieb). Das Zippen von wenigen Digicam-Fotos machte alles noch schlimmer. Windows XP (SP3) und alle aktuellen Updates waren relativ frisch installiert, d.h. vor einem oder zwei Monaten. Sprich: nur die nötigste Software war drauf, keine überfüllte Registry und Co. Ominöse, Trojaner-geschwängerte Webseiten gibt es in meinem Daily-Surf-Verhalten auch nicht.

Ich sehe ja ein, dass man dem alten Gerät nicht zu viele Aufgaben auf einmal geben darf, aber bei dem eben Genannten? Das war doch früher nicht so schlimm? Ich meine, solche Probleme hatte ich vor fast zehn Jahren mit einem 1,2 GHz Athlon Thunderbird mit 60 GB IBM-Festplatte und 256 MB RAM nie^^ Aber egal, ich schweife ab... Ich würde mir ungern einen flotteren Laptop holen wollen. Ich weigere mich auch zu glauben, dass ein 1,6 GHz-Intel-Core2Duo mit 2 GB RAM für den heutigen Alltagsgebrauch zu langsam ist. Ein neues 64-Bit Windows (XP) zwecks mehr Ram will ich mir auch nicht kaufen (Windows 7 64 ist auf dem Laptop auf Dauer kein Spaß). 

Konsequenz: Eine neue Festplatte muss her, vorzugsweise eine SSD - 2,5 Zoll mit passendem Anschluss. Meine Frage: Lohnt sich das? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Tipps? Ratschläge?

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt eine SSD für einen vier Jahre alten Laptop?*

Also, das Booten wird allgemein mit einer SSD schneller, Programme werden sich schneller öffnen usw - aber ich bezweifle, dass Du da wirklich performance-Vorteile merken wirst. ICh denke sogar eher, dass ein weiterer Riegel mit 2GB da mehr bringt, also insgesamt 3GB. 

ABER: für IDE in 2,5 Zoll und dann auch noch passend mit 44pin-IDE (für Notebooks) gibt es nur wenig Auswahl: ich finde grad mal 9 Stück, einige davon gar nicht auf Lager, und teuer: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=hdssd&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&bl1_id=100&xf=252_61440%7E257_IDE%7E257_IDE+44-Pin%7E251_2.5%22#xf_top Die eine für 110€ mit 64GB geht ja noch, aber die nächste verfügbare kostet dann schon 200€... zudem sind die bei weitem nicht so schnell wie SATA-SSDs: die für 110€ ist sogar laut Hersteller grad mal 68MB/s schnell beim lesen, beim Schreiben sogar nur 20MB/s - da ist eine externe USB-PLatte ja schneller...


Die Zugriffszeit ist bei ner SSD zwar besser, aber die Zugriffszeit dürfte meiner Meinung nach nicht helfen, wenn Du einfach nur mehrere Programme offen hast. Das hilf eher, wenn oft kleine Datenmengen nachgeladen werden müssen. Aber browser offen, vlt musik hören und nebenbei noch zippen, da begrenzt eher die CPU

Dazu kommt das Laptop Dir sicher auch deswegen "lahm" vor, da Du einen schnellen PC gewohnt bist. Glaub mir: ein 6-7 Jahre alter singlecore-PC würde noch mehr lahmen. Es hat auch mit websites usw. zu tun: wo es früher nur html-Links, Text und Bilder gab, gibt es jetzt überall flash, java usw. 


Also, wenn überhaupt, dann kommt eh nur die SSD für 110€ in Frage. 200€ wäre IMHO nicht schlau, da würd ich eher das Notebook verkaufen und neues schnelleres holen   200€ wären da noch drin für Dein Samsung, und für 500€ kriegst Du neu zB das hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland... mit ner besseren CPU.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt eine SSD für einen vier Jahre alten Laptop?*

Also so einen Performance Schub beimarbeiten unter Windows wie durch meine SSD hatte ich noch nie. Allerdings ist Speicher natürlich auch hilfreich... Wenn es die einzige Platte ist dann ist die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD, sprich es würde auch ohne mehr Speicher alles schneller machen.

Allerdings musst Du folgendes bedenken wenn es Deine einzige Platte ist. Normalerweise wird empfohlen die Windows TEMP Verzeichnisse und so auf eine andere zu verschieben da dort sehr viel rumgeschrieben wird. Dieses "unnötige" rumschreiben verkürzt die Lebensdauer der SSD ziemlich da eine SSD ja eine begrenzte Anzahl an Schreib/Lesevorgängen hat. Also wenn es Dir reicht sie für 1 Jahr zu haben dann würde ich es tun. Sonst eher nicht. (In 1-1/2 Jahren werde ich mir bestimmt auch was neues besseres holen wenn meine SSD schlappmacht.


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Lohnt eine SSD für einen vier Jahre alten Laptop?*

Vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen und hilfreichen Antworten. Werde mir den Kauf wohl nochmal gründlich überlegen. Auf jeden Fall kann ich nun spontane Hamsterkäufe ausschließen, das momentane Angebot wirkt ja wirklich nicht einladend.

Das mit den heute Flash- und Java-verseuchten Webseiten stimmt natürlich auch. Dennoch ists natürlich irgendwie erschreckend. Das man mit einem 1200 Euro-Teil fünf Jahre später bei Alltagsarbeiten so Abstriche machen muss.

Naja, ma schauen. Läuft wohl darauf hinaus, dass ich mir früher oder später einen anderen Laptop anschaffen muss


----------

